# Brothers born at 25 weeks are most premature triplets to have survive in Britain



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Sometimes we all need a nice little positive story! These gorgeous little boys were natural triplets, actually...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2105878/Most-premature-triplets-survived-Britain-born-Bristol.html

/links


----------



## melloumaw (Feb 2, 2012)

wow what an incredible story
mel x


----------

